# MBA after MBBS ?



## kitkat19ism (Nov 1, 2011)

hello guys 
i am new to the forum and this is my first post
i am a medical student of 4th year in pakistan
and i just wanted some help that is mba after mbbs a good option?


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

kitkat19ism said:


> hello guys
> i am new to the forum and this is my first post
> i am a medical student of 4th year in pakistan
> and i just wanted some help that is mba after mbbs a good option?


why are u thinking of doing mba,aren't you satisfied with mbbs?


----------



## kitkat19ism (Nov 1, 2011)

no its not like that i have heard that there is a goo scope for mba degree holder doctors in pharmaceutical companies and biotech industries thats why i asked


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

kitkat19ism said:


> no its not like that i have heard that there is a goo scope for mba degree holder doctors in pharmaceutical companies and biotech industries thats why i asked


will mba will be of 1.5/2 years after mbbs?
I think you better go for some specialization in medical field rather than mba...


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Lots of MDs get MBAs after a few years. If you are interested in business or private practice or other aspects of medicine then an MBA can certainly help break your way into those areas.


----------



## kitkat19ism (Nov 1, 2011)

thanx for the reply 
1.from the beginning of my professional college i had a vague idea that i will surely apear in USMLE
giving step 1 during house job and there after step 2 but most of the people are discouraging me that u will not
get visa and residency . if i go for this option i will be starting little preparation from next year.
2.2nd option that some of my friends in canada are urging me is just to go smoothly and do mbbs with 1 and then come to states or canada for MBA in health services
please guide so that i may choose the right option
regards


----------



## Rajesh Saagar (May 5, 2014)

There is a good scope for MBA holders having Medicine background. They can very well work in the hospital management and administrations. Today there are many companies who search for candidates holding MBA degree with Medicine background. So, it is good idea to start with! All the best!


----------

